# Central Oregon 500 "2015" Registration open



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

Registration is open for the 2015 Central Oregon 500. 
6/3 to 6/7 2015.
Bend Oregon
5 day of centuries with all starts and finishes in Bend Oregon.
Full ride support. Ride with local ride guides. Daily options 100k, 100 miles, and 2 150+ option days. Ride all 5 days or any combo of days.

6/3 Round Mt Bachelor
6/4 Crooked River Canyon
6/5 Newberry Crater, East Lake
6/6 Smith Rock State Park
6/7 Sisters and Mckenzie Pass

Central Oregon 500+

Central Oregon 500


----------

